# New PC horror game set in the Free State coming to Steam



## zadiac (4/2/17)

*New PC horror game set in the Free State coming to Steam*
Staff Writer3 February 201722 Comments






 
Among the Innocent: A Stricken Tale will release on *Steam* on 14 February.

Among the Innocent is a first-person adventure thriller set on a remote farm in the Free State in the year 2001.

The game is inspired by point-and-click adventure games of the 1990s, with the player taking on the role of struggling writer Peter York.

York is trapped in the area and needs explore and solve many mysteries to escape.

Developer Zero Degrees said Among the Innocent is the first of five games which form The Stricken Tales – a narrative across multiple decades, characters, and stories.

*Source: *https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gami...me-set-in-the-free-state-coming-to-steam.html

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## zadiac (4/2/17)

Doesn't really look like Free State to me. Anyway. Gonna give it a try.


----------



## Silver (4/2/17)

Cool @zadiac 

@kimbo, are you watching? or playing? 
You probably have a home advantage in the States

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (4/2/17)

Remember the days of MYST, The Dig, Rama, Atlantis, Zork, Phantasmagoria. Will definitely have to try this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (5/2/17)

gdigitel said:


> Remember the days of MYST, The Dig, Rama, Atlantis, Zork, Phantasmagoria. Will definitely have to try this.



Brought back some memories ... certainly will go and add this on my wishlist. Btw, if you want to lose your social life, then play Fallout 4. @Stosta this is entirely your fault

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Trimerion (10/2/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> Brought back some memories ... certainly will go and add this on my wishlist. Btw, if you want to lose your social life, then play Fallout 4. @Stosta this is entirely your fault



foggy dont go blaming @Stosta for your addictio to a great game that I have hundreds of hours in, its not his fault

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (10/2/17)

I am also in...

I still remember the days of text based pc games...

green screen and 
Open Door....
"the door opens"
Walk inside..
"you walk inside the dark room"
Switch on light
"There is no light switch"
Use flashlight
"you have no flashlight"

Those were riveting games...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Soutie (12/2/17)

Hahahahaha my best was the original 'hitchikers guide to the galaxy' in the days of DOS and CGA screens.

The First question was a dos prompt asking 'would you like to play in color, y/n?', if you selected yes the whole game would be in green text instead of white, brilliant.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## gdigitel (12/2/17)

Kings Quest, Space quest, Police Quest and Leisure suit Larry. Funny thought, Leisure suit Larry Free State style - Boer soek n hoer.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Caramia (28/2/17)

I just remembered "Planet Fall", loved that game, till my dad wiped the floppy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/2/17)

For me my favourite game was Duke Nukem and also countless hours at the internet cafe playing Carmagedon and Red Alert

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/2/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> I am also in...
> 
> I still remember the days of text based pc games...
> 
> ...



You should try a game called Clock Tower. Myself and friend spent countless houra playing and shitting ourselves playing that game.


----------



## gdigitel (28/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> For me my favourite game was Duke Nukem and also countless hours at the internet cafe playind Carmagedon and Red Alert


Although not favourites, I remember them well. Even got Carmagedon on my tablet at the moment. What could beat driving around aimlessly, smashing into cars, pedestrians and cows. It's poetry in motion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (28/2/17)

Caramia said:


> I just remembered "Planet Fall", loved that game, till my dad wiped the floppy


My first computer back in the 80s was a Spectravideo Msx. Groundbreaking in its day and even still to this day if you drop it from high enough it would break the ground. Along with this masterpiece of technology my dad brought a box of cassettes with games on it. Wow! Life was good... until one fateful day my dad brought me an industrial magnet. Unfortunately the magnet and the game tapes where stored in close proximity which left the tapes rendered null and void. So I ended up playing with the magnet instead.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gdigitel (28/2/17)

No its not funny @Clouds4Days 
I could have been the next Mark Shuttleworth.
Sad sad days. On the up side, I can show you some cool tricks with magnets

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/2/17)

gdigitel said:


> No its not funny @Clouds4Days
> I could have been the next Mark Shuttleworth.
> Sad sad days. On the up side, I can show you some cool tricks with magnets



I never experienced those days. My first PC i got was in 2000 pentium 3 running on windows 98 with 64mb ram and a 10 Gig hard drive 

The only game i ever played on it was Grand Theft Auto (the first one )

Later on i spent 1k upgrading it to 128mb ram and putting in a graphics card just so i could play need for speed on it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/3/17)

My first computer was the ZX Spectrum

Spent hours on it programming little routines in BASIC and loading games like space invaders etc from an external cassette player. 

What a cute little computer. Had these great rubberised keys. Loved my spectrum. Think i still have it somewhere in the garage storage boxes. Didnt want to chuck it even though I will never use it again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

